# Ford gettin' busy



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Love the tinted windows hiding the driver . Lmao


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lmao


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They have a new CEO, and he is trying to get the shares up by saying Ford is now a tech company... thus getting higher multiples when it comes to valuation, just like Uber Technologies ? Uber technologies sounds very techish vs uber taxi ?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

AI Ford is one of the companies Tomato ? Greg @iheartuber is responsible to promote to Uber Drivers as "the future".

Saw him at LAX giving out pamphlets


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> AI Ford is one of the companies Tomato ? Greg @iheartuber is responsible to promote to Uber Drivers as "the future".
> 
> Saw him at LAX giving out pamphlets


Bro next year you'll be 30. You're already starting to go insane with old age?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Bro next year you'll be 30. You're already starting to go insane with old age?


?Feeble attempt ?Greg ? at subterfuge.
We all know ur sad little Tomato game ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> ?Feeble attempt ?Greg ? at subterfuge.
> We all know ur sad little Tomato game ?


Buddy I'm well into my 40's you're supposed to be a spry young chicken

But the heavy pressure you're under at work is aging you I'm afraid.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Buddy I'm well into my 40's you're supposed to be a spry young chicken
> 
> But the heavy pressure you're under at work is aging you I'm afraid.


Ur smoke & mirror neonatal diversions won't fly here ? Greg.?
I called ur office...
"Monica" said u went to the printers ? for more SDC Pamphlets

Tomato ? Greg @iheartuber ??BUSTED ???


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Early kinks to work out.

HOA sues or robot gets shot for cutting through the yard.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Ur smoke & mirror neonatal diversions won't fly here ? Greg.?
> I called ur office...
> "Monica" said u went to the printers ? for more SDC Pamphlets
> 
> Tomato ? Greg @iheartuber ??BUSTED ???


Monica once quoted the movie Stripes so she's probably around my age also.

What's it like to work with a hot older woman?



iheartuber said:


> Monica once quoted the movie Stripes so she's probably around my age also.
> 
> What's it like to work with a hot older woman?


Oh hey before I forget... remember how your idea somehow made it to Uber like 3 years ago and they invented the "no thanks" button?

Well it's the "decline" button now.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Monica once quoted the movie Stripes so she's probably around my age also.
> 
> What's it like to work with a hot older woman?
> 
> ...


Greg, (@iheartuber , @goneubering @Thetomatoisajoke )Your constant insistent denials of being Tomato ? only
adds to the credible conclusion. Greg, embrace your Tomato ? Self, don't be ashamed of ur cubicle and career. Most of us really don't care.

Greg, it's Not all about U. Carry on young man ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Greg, (@iheartuber , @goneubering @Thetomatoisajoke )Your constant insistent denials of being Tomato ? only
> adds to the credible conclusion. Greg, embrace your Tomato ? Self, don't be ashamed of ur cubicle and career. Most of us really don't care.
> 
> Greg, it's Not all about U. Carry on young man ?


Monica shot you down didn't she?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Monica shot you down didn't she?


Greg, Your Grift has ended.
Finally, the tomato ? may be forced to secure Real Employment 
Viva La Tomato ? 
I got faith in u kid ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Greg, Your Grift has ended.
> Finally, the tomato ? may be forced to secure Real Employment
> Viva La Tomato ?
> I got faith in u kid ?


Why are you calling me Greg?

I was the one that put 2 and 2 together to figure out there's a better than 50% chance that the guy posting as Tomatopaste is probably Greg Rogers

But you just up and went with it. Were you just copying me or was I actually on the money?


----------

